# SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir - now with video tutorial!



## greggg (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings all!

SoundIron is incredibly proud to announce the release of our much anticipated follow up to Mars, The *Venus Symphonic Women's Choir*. It is available now for the incredibly low introductory price of only *$369**! Venus is the latest chapter in our series of powerful, flexible and exquisitely recorded virtual choral libraries. We took all we learned from recording previous choirs and applied them here to make certain Venus is extraordinarily playable, diverse and stunningly beautiful. 

To celebrate the release of Venus, we're offering a special discount on the Olympus Choral Bundle with both Mars and Venus together, for a special intro price of only $549 ($569 regular). 

With Venus, we are aiming for versatility. Instead of focusing on one language, we offer both Slavonic (Russian) and classic Latin content, so composers can explore even more flavor and realism. We spent 10 days in our favorite church recording the 33-voice women’s chorus, featuring top notch talent from Volti, SF Symphony Chorus and the SF Choral Society, capturing all of the delicate nuances of the female human voice. Venus is all about power, clarity and fluidity. It includes 2 mic positions (stage and hall) so composers have the flexibility to incorporate the brilliant, natural sound of Venus easily into their mix. 


Here's a look at the custom UI:


















Listen to the demos:

[flash width=450 height=145 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1850546&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


*Venus *details:

Full Chorus

• 2 Room positions (close and far), created from a blend of 12 large diaphragm Neumann microphones
• Specifically designed for easy surround sound mixing, mix customization and resource efficiency
• A chorus of 33 professional singers from Volti, the SF Symphony Chorus and the SF Choral Society
• 2 Languages: Slavonic (Russian liturgical) and Latin
• Massive Marcato Builder System – Explore our fully customizable basic word-builder system with hundreds of possible sustaining word combinations. Combine a variety of attack, sustain and release consonant and vowel components and freely cross-fade between them. 
• Combined Marcato/Staccato Phrase Builder with preset saving and the ability to store and cycle or keyswitch between up to 16 different user created sequences
• 21 Unique Vowel Sustains covering all the major vowel types with independent round-robin on attack, sustain and release
• 36 Marcatos w/ deep round-robin and pp/fff dynamic layering
• 48 Staccatos w/ 4x round-robin, including pp/fff dynamic layering on the core vowels
• 18 Slavonic 100bmp Slow Polysustains (sustaining w/2x rr release)
• 12 Slavonic 140bpm Fast Polysustains (sustaining w/2x rr release)
• 10 Latin 100bmp Slow Polysustains (sustaining w/2x rr release)
• 11 Latin 140bpm Fast Polysustains (sustaining w/release)
• Whispered Sustains, Staccatos and Marcatos
• 14 Latin whisper Slow Polysustains (sustaining w/release)
• Droning Sustains, Staccatos and Marcatos (dissonant, harmonic and atonal spoken)
• 4 True Legato Vowels, each with pp/ff dynamic layering: Ah, Eh, Oh, Oo
• Bonus ppp “Mmm” True Legato Vowel
• Sustaining Half and Whole-tone trills
• A huge collection of choral shouts, risers, falls, sweeps, swells, clusters and other essential symphonic and experimental choral effects of all kinds.
• Over a dozen unique sustaining vowels (ah, ay, eh, ee, ih, mm, oh, oo and more) with up to 4 independent round-robin variations on each attack, sustain and release element
• Bonus “Amazing Grace” building blocks in freely arrangeable multi-part harmony (in both solo and ensemble)

Soloists

• 2 Soprano Soloists and 3 Alto Soloists, singing in both Slavonic & Latin.
• Each language incudes of a full collection of 1 Alto and 1 Soprano articulations
• The Soloists feature a variety of staccatos, polysustains, trills, whisper effects and a deep collection of rich melodic phrases.

_More…_

• Tempo-synching and time-stretching presets optimized for Kontakt 5
• A deep bonus collection of custom ambient soundscapes, drones, pads and atmospheres hand-crafted using the original choral source
• Integrated DSP effects and custom convolution impulses included
• Fully automatable custom user interface
• Designed for full integration with the Mars Men’s Symphonic Choir library
• High speed Amazon download w/ alternate standard web server option


*Venus *specs:
• 400+ nki and 120 nkm instrument presets (unlocked)
• 25,730 Samples
• 26.7 GB Installed
• 24bit / 48kHz stereo PCM wav samples
• Bonus stereo convolution impulses, including both actual rooms and special FX impulse files. 


The Venus Symphonic Women's Choir library is available for download now and on DVD for the awesome low price of only *$369* through *May 1st, 2012 when the price returns to $399. Stay tuned for more demos and videos to follow!


----------



## Arbee (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

Damn that sounds good! 8)


----------



## clockwiser (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*



Arbee @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> Damn that sounds good! 8)



+1


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome. This might just fill a nice gap in my template. 

Do any of the Venus demos feature a combined choir with Venus + Mars? I'm trying to decide between Requiem Light and the whole Venus + Mars enchilada, and I'm very interested in hearing what an SATB blend sounds like.


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 24, 2012)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> Awesome. This might just fill a nice gap in my template.
> 
> Do any of the Venus demos feature a combined choir with Venus + Mars? I'm trying to decide between Requiem Light and the whole Venus + Mars enchilada, and I'm very interested in hearing what an SATB blend sounds like.



I believe this is what you're looking for.


----------



## greggg (Apr 24, 2012)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Apr 24 said:


> Awesome. This might just fill a nice gap in my template.
> 
> Do any of the Venus demos feature a combined choir with Venus + Mars? I'm trying to decide between Requiem Light and the whole Venus + Mars enchilada, and I'm very interested in hearing what an SATB blend sounds like.



Hi Ian, Sascha Knorr's demo "Gloria" features both Venus and Mars. 

http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/sascha-knorr-venus-gloria-1648

We'll be posting more demos including more with both Venus and Mars. Thanks!


~Gregg


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Gregg!


----------



## MaestroRage (Apr 24, 2012)

while I am going to be getting this the INSANE pre-order savings of $30 is not exactly a "can't miss this special price!" lol.

I'll pick it up when i'm good and ready


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

Quick update:

In addition to the 406 nki instrument presets, there are also 120 close/far mic combo nkm presets included for easy surround mixing. 

We also have more demos coming that feature Venus and Mars together. The libraries were designed to mesh perfectly and they sound fantastic as a combo. We're also rolling out the Poly-sustain K5 tempo synching and other new features over to Mars very soon.

It's a 16 GB compressed download and comes in a 4 DVD set if you order the physical version. Total installed size 26.5 GB.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

We've just added the complete Venus user's manual in pdf format. Check it out:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_venus_symphonic_womens_choir_user_guide.pdf (http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/ ... _guide.pdf)


----------



## shakuman (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

Wow! Killer Library! >8o


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

We've posted a few candid shots of the actual Venus choral sessions. These are mostly stills we grabbed while going over some of the Red Epic video footage we took. We'll be featuring some of that in the video walk-throughs and official trailer we've got coming up. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/soundiron/sets/72157629867364825/


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

Venus has been officially released and is available for download now! We're a few days early on the launch, but we're keeping the intro deal going until May 1st as planned. 

http://eepurl.com/jO4aX


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron announces Venus Symphonic Women's Choir pre-sale!*

Wow, an early release. Actually, it couldn't come at a better time for me. Ordered and downloading now. Congratulations and many thanks.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Here's another demo featuring Mars and Venus together by Dirk Ehlert:

[flash width=450 height=145 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F44428804&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Sounds stunning, really. I can't afford it right now, but I _will_ eventually get this.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

EDIT: A minor installation problem I described here has been addressed by Soundiron and Continuata, and apparently it's now fixed (see below), so we can return to focusing on offering praises about Venus.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

We split the instruments folder out into it's own zip to allow easier future updates, but the Continuata downloader should automatically merge them for you. We'll look into why that didn't occur in your case. 

If the merge doesn't happen automatically, the best way to manually combine them is to extract the zip, which should create a "Soundiron_Venus_Womens_Choir" folder. Then open the rar in winrar or unrarX and just drag the "Samples" folder inside of it directly into your Soundiron_Venus_Womens_Choir directory. That should put everything where it needs to be. 

You should see the following structure when it's complete:

Soundiron_Venus_Womens_Choir/
/Documentation
/Instruments
/Samples 
soundiron_venus.nkc
soundiron_venus.nkr

The Impulses are actually fully baked into the nkr file, so you should be fine. The impulses will load up on their own in the Convolutions tab in the Venus UI. If you want the impulses as raw wav files, we can probably set you up with those, but they're now fully built into the library by default.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 26, 2012)

Are the Arpeggiations in Sascha Knorr's "Alter of Venus" phrases or a demonstration of true legato programming/samples?


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Actually, after a bit of troubleshooting with Stu, we've gone and switched it to a rar file instead. The instrument package is now called Venus_Instruments_Pack.rar and should smoothly self-install as intended. Same content, but apparently, rar is more reliable during download and installation.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*



Peaslee @ Thu Apr 26 said:


> Actually, after a bit of troubleshooting with Stu, we've gone and switched it to a rar file instead. The instrument package is now called Venus_Instruments_Pack.rar and should smoothly self-install as intended. Same content, but apparently, rar is more reliable during download and installation.



Thanks Mike for your prompt attention to my post. Everything appears to be working well now and I'm also pleased to note that the Impulse files aren't actually missing.  Hopefully, now that things are fixed, others won't run into the same problem.


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Congratulations to the wonderful guys at Soundiron. Hands down the best choral library I've ever had the pleasure using. 

I composed the demo 'Light' and 'Ripples of Lost Love', having Venus was very inspiring indeed.


Xiaotian Shi


----------



## playz123 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*



XcesSound @ Fri Apr 27 said:


> Congratulations to the wonderful guys at Soundiron. Hands down the best choral library I've ever had the pleasure using.
> 
> I composed the demo 'Light' and 'Ripples of Lost Love', having Venus was very inspiring indeed.
> 
> ...


Excellent demos (congratulations offered earlier in another thread), and I'm especially fond of Sascha's demo as well.
Listening to demos on Soundcloud is helpful, but there's nothing like playing Venus and Mars together for the time and hearing the sound produced in one's own studio. Fabulous.  Well done, Soundiron!


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*



> Excellent demos (congratulations offered earlier in another thread), and I'm especially fond of Sascha's demo as well.
> Listening to demos on Soundcloud is helpful, but there's nothing like playing Venus and Mars together for the time and hearing the sound produced in one's own studio. Fabulous.  Well done, Soundiron!



Thanks Frank! What a great community we have here.


----------



## Peaslee (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Here's a fresh track by Max Zhdanov that combines Venus and Mars together. It's a cool stylized piece with a lot of contrasting movement


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F44665015&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## playz123 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Yet another useful demo, Mike.

In addition:
I'm enjoying working with Venus, and have only a few minor questions and comments so far.
Venus>Instruments >Combo>Poly Fast>K5 brings up, for example, two Latin patches.
a) "Venus Poly Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5"
b) "Venus Poly Sustains Fast Latin TS K5"

I'm not sure, but is "a)" a lite version of "b)"?? (i.e. one layer as opposed to several?) I must have missed an explanation in the manual if it's there. What does the "H" in the second interface mean?

The default volume for those patches and perhaps others seems to be set really low as well e.g. -13.6 db. Is that by design?

Lots of good IRs are included. Do any of them (e.g. Church 1) represent the church in which the choirs were recorded?

Opening either patch > two 'interfaces'. I've discovered that it's best there to use a controller assigned to change BOTH the Poly sustains, because even though both are on the same MIDI channel, a key switch seems to change the poly in only one of the two interfaces. Is that by design? What can happen is they can get out of 'sync' that way with one poly in the first and a different one in the second. In other patches, the key switch does indeed change BOTH, as expected. So something isn't consistent.

I'm also really pleased that one is able to move the low key for the key switches because in the default position it's too easy for me to hit one when playing notes.  I moved them down an octave or two (personal preference only).

I'd also be interested in reading comments and opinions from other Venus users as well.


----------



## greggg (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Hi Frank, thanks for all the comments! I'll gladly help out where I can:



playz123 @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> Yet another useful demo, Mike.
> 
> In addition:
> I'm enjoying working with Venus, and have only a few minor questions and comments so far.
> ...



The "a)" patch is a lite version of sorts in that it only has a single layer. Under the Layers section of the interface you'll see there's only "Low" and there's no X-blend knob. The reason for the single layer version is that these TS (Tempo-Synch) patches use Time machine pro, which sounds great but has a limit of 8 voices. In the two-layer version of the patch each note you play uses two voices (one for each layer) so complex chords with more than four notes would potentially drop notes. The one-layer version only uses one voice per note, so you can play complex chords up to 8 notes at a time. This voice limitation is only with Time machine pro and it's per instance, so each mic position has a voice-cap of 8 voices. 

The (H) is the "Hall" position. The volume for these and some other patches has been set low intentionally since it's easy to create clipping within Kontakt stack up notes, especially on the higher ones. The internal clipping in Kontakt can sound really bad, particularly with the high notes. But of course you can just crank the main volume of the patch to your desired mix. 



> Lots of good IRs are included. Do any of them (e.g. Church 1) represent the church in which the choirs were recorded?



All of the Church presets are variations of the church where Mars and Venus were recorded. (I personally like Church 6). All of the Cathedral presets are variations of the cathedral where Requiem was recorded. 



> Opening either patch > two 'interfaces'. I've discovered that it's best there to use a controller assigned to change BOTH the Poly sustains, because even though both are on the same MIDI channel, a key switch seems to change the poly in only one of the two interfaces. Is that by design? What can happen is they can get out of 'sync' that way with one poly in the first and a different one in the second. In other patches, the key switch does indeed change BOTH, as expected. So something isn't consistent.



The keyswitches should change both by default. If I open up Venus Poly-Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5.nkm (multi) it opens both mic positions for Venus Poly-Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5. Both are assigned to MIDI channel 1, so my controller will play both at the same time and by default the keyswitches will change both at the same time. It is posible to set the keyswitch range for each independently, so in this way the keyswitches might only "work" for one patch, simply because they aren't assigned to the same keys. Remember that the keyboard in Kontakt only displays the keyswitches for the currently selected patch (defaults to the top patch, I believe) so it can look like the keyswitches are in the same spot when they're not. To fix this, simply press the "set low" button on BOTH patches and then press the low key where you want the keyswitches to begin.



> I'm also really pleased that one is able to move the low key for the key switches because in the default position it's too easy for me to hit one when playing notes.  I moved them down an octave or two (personal preference only).
> 
> I'd also be interested in reading comments and opinions from other Venus users as well.



Yeah, the keyswitch placement feature is perfect for setting the patches up to your individual needs. I too would love to hear from others. Thank you!

~Gregg


----------



## playz123 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Thank you very much Gregg for your kind, detailed and informative reply. I know that other users are going to find it useful as well. Your explanations really helped me understand more about the thought processes behind Venus and how things work. Useful information too about the IRs (will definitely try Church 6) 



greggg @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> The keyswitches should change both by default. If I open up Venus Poly-Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5.nkm (multi) it opens both mic positions for Venus Poly-Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5. Both are assigned to MIDI channel 1, so my controller will play both at the same time and by default the keyswitches will change both at the same time. It is possible to set the keyswitch range for each independently, so in this way the keyswitches might only "work" for one patch, simply because they aren't assigned to the same keys. Remember that the keyboard in Kontakt only displays the keyswitches for the currently selected patch (defaults to the top patch, I believe) so it can look like the keyswitches are in the same spot when they're not. To fix this, simply press the "set low" button on BOTH patches and then press the low key where you want the keyswitches to begin.
> ~Gregg



Further to my comments about the key switch inconsistency, I was aware that the Kontakt keyboard only displays for one 'mic position' at a time, but that wasn't a factor. Try this:

Load the Venus> Combo > Poly Fast >K5 patch ""Venus Poly Sustains Fast Latin 1-Layer TS K5". Note that both Low key switches are set at 48. So hitting a key switch on a master keyboard will indeed switch both Lows as you suggest.

Next load "Venus Poly Sustains Fast Slavonic 1-Layer TS K5" in the same sub folder. Note that in this patch, by default, one Low key switch is set at 53 and the other one is set at 48. THAT is why I was noticing a problem. When you hit the lowest key switch on a master keyboard, the Low for one mic position changes to a different Low than the other. The solution is to have the default for both key switches the same...as in the Latin patch. One does need to be aware that if both Lows are not set the same, then that needs to be done by the user. I just assumed that if it was 'right' for the Latin, it should also be the same for the the Slavonic. Thus the mention of inconsistency.

Thanks for explaining why the default volume in the patches is set so low. It makes sense; it was just that I didn't recall seeing too many libraries before with such low default settings. Cheers!


----------



## greggg (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: SoundIron releases Venus Symphonic Women's Choir and Mars combo deal!*

Ahh, I see. Thanks for pointing that out. We'll definitely default those to the same setting for a future update!


----------



## greggg (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys, check out this awesome video tutorial and demonstration by Oliver Codd of the legato in Venus Symphonic Women's Choir.

[flash width=560 height=315 loop=false]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/MAlFt8iIJXg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;hd=1[/flash]

http://youtu.be/MAlFt8iIJXg


----------



## playz123 (May 1, 2012)

Good tips from Oliver, and it also reinforces some of what I've discovered with Venus as well. As with Apocalypse, both libraries are great right out of the box, but it's the subtle tweaks one applies that can make them even better and, in the case of Venus, make the product really 'sing' [pun intended  ] There's also no question that the more one is able to hear the differences that tweaks make, the better one is able to apply them, so that's going to be a factor for any user. I'm still somewhat of a novice with Venus, but having worked with Mars certainly helps.

In any case, I enjoyed the tutorial very much, and thanks to Oliver for preparing it. If the MIDI files are posted I'll run through this myself, so was wondering which "standard Sustain patch" was used. Cheers.


----------



## Oliver_Codd (May 2, 2012)

playz123 @ Tue May 01 said:


> Good tips from Oliver, and it also reinforces some of what I've discovered with Venus as well. As with Apocalypse, both libraries are great right out of the box, but it's the subtle tweaks one applies that can make them even better and, in the case of Venus, make the product really 'sing' [pun intended  ] There's also no question that the more one is able to hear the differences that tweaks make, the better one is able to apply them, so that's going to be a factor for any user. I'm still somewhat of a novice with Venus, but having worked with Mars certainly helps.
> 
> In any case, I enjoyed the tutorial very much, and thanks to Oliver for preparing it. If the MIDI files are posted I'll run through this myself, so was wondering which "standard Sustain patch" was used. Cheers.



Hey Frank,

I'm glad you enjoyed the tutorial. The "standard sustains" were just duplicates of the original legato singles K5 "oo" patch with the legato button turned off. Thanks!

-Oliver


----------



## Peaslee (May 7, 2012)

We've got a brand new DAW tutorial by Sascha Knorr exploring his piece "Altar of Venus". It adds to the already excellent tips that Oliver shared in our first video walk-through of Venus. We'll have more to come soon, including another one from Oliver that brings Mars into the equation. 


[flash width=560 height=315 loop=false]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/QpB9S0nzM20?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;hd=1[/flash]


----------



## audiot (May 8, 2012)

Marvelous choir! Thank you for Venus and Mars.
At the moment I have not yet enough time to get deeper apart from playing around a bit. Therefore I appreciate the very helpful comments and walkthrus by Oliver Codd and Sascha Knorr so far.
And more to come? Would be great! This method of presenting sample libraries gets more and more my first choice besides good support and continuous updates. You got it!


----------



## oxo (May 8, 2012)

fantastic video! big thanks!


----------



## Ed (May 8, 2012)

That video was great... Those softer stacc phrases are really really cool. Stand out part for me.


----------



## Peaslee (May 8, 2012)

We have a least a couple of new videos on the way in the coming two weeks. In the meantime, here's a fresh demo by Sascha Knorr that focuses on the soloists in Venus and Mars together. 

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45717084&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/sascha-knor-soundiron-venus


----------



## oxo (May 8, 2012)

yeah... this new track sounds like zbigniew preisner (my fav. film composer).


----------



## Peaslee (May 9, 2012)

Here's a great new hybrid piece by Xiaotian Shi that merges Venus and Mars together.


[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45871967&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/xiaotian-shi-soundiron-venus


And a full playlist so you can hear them all:


[flash width=600 height=440 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1850546&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]



[flash width=600 height=400 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1099515&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 10, 2012)

Peaslee @ Tue 08 May said:


> We have a least a couple of new videos on the way in the coming two weeks. In the meantime, here's a fresh demo by Sascha Knorr that focuses on the soloists in Venus and Mars together.
> 
> [flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45717084&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/sascha-knor-soundiron-venus


This is the most enticing demo of Venus and Mars that I heard up till now. Great work by Sascha, really beautiful.


----------



## clockwiser (May 11, 2012)

Peaslee @ Wed May 09 said:


> Here's a great new hybrid piece by Xiaotian Shi that merges Venus and Mars together.
> 
> 
> [flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45871967&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
> ...



Seriously good sounding track! Thanks Mike! Also very generous pricing for the bundle. o/~


----------



## jleckie (May 11, 2012)

So there actually ARE woman on Venus. I knew it!!!!


----------



## Peaslee (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, here's another video by Oliver Codd that delves into how he constructed his original Mars demo. A lot of the same principles apply to Venus and how they can be used together.


[flash width=560 height=315 loop=false]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/-xp4stWzKmY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;hd=1[/flash]


We've also got a fantastic new demo by Ryan Scully that combined Venus and Mars.

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F46363912&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Niah (May 14, 2012)

Peaslee @ Tue May 08 said:


> We have a least a couple of new videos on the way in the coming two weeks. In the meantime, here's a fresh demo by Sascha Knorr that focuses on the soloists in Venus and Mars together.
> 
> [flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45717084&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/sascha-knor-soundiron-venus



Just heard this demo and I am very impressive by the solos. Venus sounds like a great library to me but I certainly was not expecting the solos to sound as good as they do on this demo.

My question is how was this achieved? Is Sasha using the melodic phrases that come with this collection or are these playable patches?

Thanks.


----------



## Niah (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed answer Sasha !


----------

